# Another bowl from a board



## W.Y. (Jan 23, 2012)

This  was  a 10.5 x 10.5 x 3/4"  flat  cherry board when  I started it yesterday afternoon . 
Rings cut out on scroll saw and then turned with a bowl gouge   and sanded on the lathe. 
Some dark markings in the wood that I do not care for at all but I am sure some will say it gives it character . .lol . . and whoever I give it to probably wont mind  . . 
We never know what is inside a piece of wood  until actually getting in there.


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 23, 2012)

Another fine job William. Haven't tried bowls this way yrt, but you are inspiring me.


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 24, 2012)

bobjackson said:


> Another fine job William. Haven't tried bowls this way yrt, but you are inspiring me.



Give 'em a try when you get a chance Bob. They are fun to make and very easy if following the book by Carol Rothman on the subject.

The sides of this one is 3/16 inch and on that size of a bowl the wood was starting to "talk" to me so I didn't dare go any thinner on only a three hour glue up of freshly cut rings. .


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 24, 2012)

Amost perfectly grain matched too!

Scott


----------



## bitshird (Jan 24, 2012)

That's a nice looking bowl William. I like the way the dark places lined up so well, sure looks like it was done from a solid block or log.


----------



## Bucurestean (Jan 24, 2012)

Really nice bowl!


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice bowl.  If I hadn't been told it was a board I don't think I would have known it from the photos.

Question, for this type of bowl(bowl from board) are you limited to a specific angle for the walls or is dependent on the thickness of the board.  Seems like to me the thicker the board the steeper you can make the walls and vice versa.


----------



## woodgraver (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a ringmaster jig for my shopsmith that works like a charm to make bowls like that.   I can't imagine trying to do what it does by hand, impressive.  Beautiful job.  

Jim


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 25, 2012)

JD Combs Sr said:


> Very nice bowl.  If I hadn't been told it was a board I don't think I would have known it from the photos.
> 
> Question, for this type of bowl(bowl from board) are you limited to a specific angle for the walls or is dependent on the thickness of the board.  Seems like to me the thicker the board the steeper you can make the walls and vice versa.



Both the thickness of the  board and the width of the ring determine the angle to cut the rings. In Carole Rothmans book on the topic she provides  charts  and formulas  to very easily set the angle just by a few measurements with a digital micrometer .

Amazon.com: Wooden Bowls from the Scroll Saw: 28 Useful & Surprisingly Easy-To-Make Projects (Scroll Saw Woodworking & Crafts Book) (9781565234338): Carole Rothman: Books

I have made quite a few from her book and a few of my own design which she also encourages and explains the process.

Of course  with  the one at the top of this thread  being round I was able to do some of the work on the lathe but being a scroll saw oriented book she does all hers without the use of a lathe.  .
Here are a few bowls from a board I have done and only the round ones can be turned and sanded on a lathe. All bowls are not round :wink:





















Here is one with a  little flashlight  placed inside to show how thin the wood was on that one .


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 25, 2012)

Those are so cool William... I'm saving a couple of pretty fancy boards that I have in my shop for when I can try one of the bowls from a board... don't know if I have the nerve to go so thin though... I tend to leave my bowls a little thicker in the walls.. usually between 1/4 and 3/8 inch... 


didn't I see somewhere that you did a tutorial on doing these?  I'll need to refresh my memories before I give it a go.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 25, 2012)

Very well executed!  Nice work as always William!


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 25, 2012)

TellicoTurning said:


> Those are so cool William... I'm saving a couple of pretty fancy boards that I have in my shop for when I can try one of the bowls from a board... don't know if I have the nerve to go so thin though... I tend to leave my bowls a little thicker in the walls.. usually between 1/4 and 3/8 inch...
> 
> 
> didn't I see somewhere that you did a tutorial on doing these?  I'll need to refresh my memories before I give it a go.



I have done tutorials on lots of things but not on these . I have just been following  Carole Rothman's book on scroll sawed bowls and recently got her newest book on scroll sawed boxes.  Only made one swing lid box so far  and just received some barrel hinges for making hinged  lid boxes . Those should be fun because I have never used barrel hinges before .  The instructions in her  book for installing them  look very good so it should not be a problem .


So many things to do and so little shop time lately.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 25, 2012)

William O Young said:


> TellicoTurning said:
> 
> 
> > Those are so cool William... I'm saving a couple of pretty fancy boards that I have in my shop for when I can try one of the bowls from a board... don't know if I have the nerve to go so thin though... I tend to leave my bowls a little thicker in the walls.. usually between 1/4 and 3/8 inch...
> ...



Know the feeling...


----------

